# Log Yard/Sawmill setup pics



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

if you dont mind, i am interested in seeing how yall are setting up your mills, log ramps, log yards etc.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's pics of my log bank. I've got metal ramps that drop into pockets on the mill but not included in the pic. Also I don't know if this will help but the feet drop into the holders that I made and bolted to the six by. These eliminated the walking from the vibration that I was getting. Did it this way so I could lift it out easily for transport.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Midga,

I was hoping to see more pics by now, especially the smaller set-ups. Here's mine right after building. I chose to leave my wheels on for future moving and also for board removal is at waist height most of the time...BUT loading has to be done by tractor/loader (another expense).
I've filled all areas except saw section with lumber ADing for the kiln. Zbohm has a good setup for ground level and loading.

Have a Blessed and prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Log yard / sawmill setup pics*

MidGAOutdoor,

I am primarily a mobile operation (90%) but when I set up for appointments at home I used to just set up in the open by the barn but that got old pretty quick, especially working in the sun. :thumbdown:

I was getting enough business at home that I decided to build something more permanent. I had an extension along the south side of the barn but the surface was soft and there wasn't enough headroom for the mill (7'9"). The posts were on 12' centers which wasn't wide enough so I had one post removed and a triple header installed, now the opening is 23' wide. We excavated the limestone millings on the ground and put in a concrete slab, added power to the barn and HID work lights for the early winter evenings. Worked out pretty well. :thumbsup:

My log deck is made of telephone poles raised at the outer end on railroad ties. I don't use it all the time, due to the type of logs I am milling, it only takes about 5 minutes to remove it with the forklift and then I can use the forklift to supply the mill.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67897&stc=1&d=1365568696


----------

